# digitized & sewn logo "curls" on performance fabric



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a question for all of the embroidery experts here on t-shirtforums.com.

I have a client logo that is essentially a solid box with 3 letters in the center that have been knocked out (the shirt color shows through for the letters). It has been digitized and sewn by my contract embroidery shop on to a Nike Dri-FIT polo. My client said the area with the embroidery has now "curled" a bit (the center curves inwards and the edges curve outwards) rather than lay flat as it did immediately after the embroidery was done when the shirts were new.

They want more shirts and I'm trying to figure out how to prevent this on their next order. Do I need to have the digitizing changed? Is the cause because of the shirt fabric (my contract embroidery shop thinks this is why)? If I have the logo changed so that the letters are sewn out and then instead of a solid box, I just have the box outline sewn, would that fix the problem?

Eric


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

There are several possibilities:

1) Digitizing - Stitch density, angle, underlay etc.

Thin fabrics can't support a lot of stitches. it will be best to have the density as thin as possible. Altering stitch angles can often reduce the problem.

2) Type of thread used:

Polyester embroidery thread stretches more than Rayon, and thus is reputed to cause more curl and puckering. (as the stitches are created they have more internal tension, and then they pull in more later.)

3) Backing used:

I can't tell your shop what to use here, but they might try something "fusible" and see if that helps.

Also, on shirts that I want to reduce curl and puckering after washing, I use a product called "Cover-A-Stitch" which I get from Allstitch.com. It is a fusible cover product that you iron on the back of the embroidery. I have had good results with it.


Good Luck!


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

Riph,

Thanks so much for your feedback!!

I'll have to check with my digitizer and my contract decorator on these things to see what changes I need to make so this doesn't happen on the next job. However it sounds like changing the solid box to an outline with sewn letters inside might solve the problem with less stitches on the fabric.

I'll talk to my embroidery shop about your other suggestions too.

Thanks again.

Eric


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i hate solid box type designs for emb. they really suck. we try to reverse those and do an outlien with and inside design but if the client is stubborn then we let them know it will pucker, end of story.


----------

